# 2007 Branson Rally Announcement



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Finally, we are ready to announce the date and place for the 2007 Outbackers.com National Rally. It will be at America's Best Campground in Branson, Missouri beginning June 22, 2007. Our tentative plan is for June 22-30, but we will modify the end date depending on levels of interest.

Here are some pictures that Four4RVing took last weekend: ABC Campground, Branson

Here is her trip report:
ABC: Well away from the 76 strip, but easy to get to and doesnâ€™t take too long to get to the 'action'. There is grass between most spaces with asphalt roads and gravel pads. There is usually a tree between each site, which makes it seem nice. They have an inside meeting area, their pool is bigger than the others and the playground is a nice size too, with a treehouse, and tornado slide. There are also horseshoes and a basketball court. It is also across from their game room. The game room has ping pong, etc. There is a grassy area around the playground that adults could bring their lawn chairs and visit by the kids. The playground was about 8 sites away from the meeting room, so it was fairly close to each other. ABC also has an inside meeting room that looked nice. There were also several cottages that looked nice for people who might not want to bring their Outback. Also a car and RV wash!!

Here are some helpful web sites:
Branson Chamber
America's Best Campground, Branson
Branson.com
Silver Dollar City

To post your plans to attend, *CLICK HERE*. If we can get enough commitments now, I will reserve a block of sites to get the best discount. Otherwise, we'll each reserve our own site and pay about $6 more per day.

Note to moderator: Please lock the other National Rally Thread and pin this one to the home page. Thanks!

P.S. - If any of our graphic-talented Outbackers wants to design the logo or masthead for this rally, your help would be much appreciated!


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

_"Weeeee doggies! Granny, it looks like the Outbackers are a fixin' to pay us a visit!"_


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2006)

We're in for it!! We'll arrive the first day and leave the last, just let us know the dates (when they're solid) so that I can make vacation request plans. Thanks for the hard work.

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I will be off-line most of the next two weeks, so if I'm silent that's why. Four4RVing may be able to answer your questions in the meantime. We'll need to give the campground a site count in the next couple of weeks, so please let us know if you think you can make it. Thanks!


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

Count us in as well. We will be there for the entire week. Please let us know the final locked in dates, so we can be sure to get off work. This will be our first rally to attend, looking forward to meeting everyone. it should be a great experience.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sure wish we could but its not possible. End of June = end of fiscal quarter at work for me. She who even whispers the possibility of taking time off at Q-end soon finds she has plenty of time available to find new employment.....


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Sure wish we could but its not possible. End of June = end of fiscal quarter at work for me. She who even whispers the possibility of taking time off at Q-end soon finds she has plenty of time available to find new employment.....
> [snapback]126988[/snapback]​


you wanted to retire anyways. Would'nt a national rally be a good way to start it off?


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

FABULOUS - You can count us in....

Just tell us how to secure us a spot and we will send the $$ asap









We LOVE ABC Campground. They had the cleanest restrooms I have ever seen. I think they are cleaned more than once a day because no matter when I went, I was always the first one in.

Thanks so much for your work and let me know if I can do anything from here to help. Ready, willing and able in OKC.


----------



## Four4RVing (Aug 7, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> _"Weeeee doggies! Granny, it looks like the Outbackers are a fixin' to pay us a visit!"_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, that is so cute!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Well, I was really really hoping the dates worked out for us to head to Branson, but alas they just don't








Schools out here in the Western part of the country don't let out until the latter part of June (go figure). That, along with the logistics of the Western rally dates it just won't work. 
At least schools don't start until early September, so we have a little extended summer.

Hope all of you have an absolutely fantastic time in Branson and have the opportunity to meet many great Outbackers! We'll have to swap pictures and stories!







For those Outbackers attending the Branson rally who are up for an adventure (and a little travel) we would love to meet you at the Western Rally, the weekend following Branson.









Have fun gang (I know you all will). Wish we could make it!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I would like to second Jeffs invitation for the National Rally attendees to join us in Utah the following weekend. It's a ways (about 1,400 miles), but for those of you in the mid part of the country, or those who have more time available, this would be a great way to meet a lot more of your fellow Outbackers than attending only one rally or the other.









And sadly, also as Jeff has noted, Branson is just going to be too far for us to pull off. Wish we could make it, but one way or another, we will be there in spirit! sunny

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I would like to second Jeffs invitation for the National Rally attendees to join us in Utah the following weekend. It's a ways (about 1,400 miles), but for those of you in the mid part of the country, or those who have more time available, this would be a great way to meet a lot more of your fellow Outbackers than attending only one rally or the other.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that the distance is to far for you west coast outbackers
Some day I want to get out there for a rally also

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Yeah, that's the problem with a country the size of the good ol USofA.
Not that I would change it mind you!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I think we'll be able to attend, too!


----------



## dliles6254 (Jun 6, 2006)

I will have to do some checking to see if we can make it work out for us. It will be a great time. We are heading down to Branson on 7/3 for a week. Iwill let you know in a few days. action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Just getting a few of the important threads out in the open again!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

We checked out the ABC campground this last week while we was in the area. It looks very nice and clean. I only thing we noticed is that we wished they had more trees to help shade the RV's. Camp sites are pretty close. It looked like they are mainly pull thru's







, which helps some folks. We are ready to experience our first rally.

Steve


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

If I count my days correctly without a 2007 calendar in front of me, June 22 is a Friday. June 30 is a Sunday.
Some people may want to use Saturday the 23rd as a travel day (Me) and Sunday the 30th to get home.
My question is: will the CG have a problem with people not checking in until Saturday night?
I've seen soome CG's in the past that required you to pay for the entire weekend during their peak seasons.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Firm up the dates and we're there!

Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

As soon as there is a date set in stone
Then we'll know for sure

Don


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Sorry, I tried to post a reply a number of times with my Blackberry, but it wouldn't go through.

We are planning for the rally to take place June 22 - July 1, 2007. Not everyone will be able to be there the whole time, so based on what the majority of the folks tell me, we'll reserve those dates for the rally. The campground wants firm dates for all the rally sites and those that stay longer can work that out at time time they reserve their site.

In other words, if 30 Outbackers say they can only stay June 22-28th and 10 more can stay the whole time, we'll tell ABC that the rally is through the 28th and the other 10 people will just tell them they are staying over longer when they make their reservation.

I need to know soon what kind of turnout to expect. Experienced rally organizers, your advice here would be appreciated. I may have to make a deposit based on the number of sites with my own $$, so I don't want to be far off.

Thanks for your patience as we muddle through this. Please PM me if you can help with the organizing team.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Looks like a great place, but we won't be able to make this National Rally.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Another possible day trip or place to stop before or after the rally:

Precious Moments Chapel and Park, Carthage, MO.

We went here on the way home yesterday and it was really neat. The Fountain of Angels was incredible.


----------



## HogFansInMo (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm in!!!, newbie will have new Outback then!!!!
(Not to mention, it's less than 20 minutes from the home domicile


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We would love to attend becasue it looks like will be out that way. Unfortunately our vacation is the 1st 2 weeks in July. It looks like will will miss everyone by a weekend









Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thor said:


> We would love to attend becasue it looks like will be out that way. Unfortunately our vacation is the 1st 2 weeks in July. It looks like will will miss everyone by a weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thor,

The National Rally may not work out for you, but that sounds perfect for attending the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally at Zion N.P. in Utah, next July!

Sure would loe to see you there!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wiracer24 (Mar 15, 2006)

We would love to attend, I know we cant be there until saturday the 30th as vacations dont start until then. We may still try to meet as many people as possible. Hopefully more people will be staying later than earlier.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> We would love to attend becasue it looks like will be out that way. Unfortunately our vacation is the 1st 2 weeks in July. It looks like will will miss everyone by a weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thor,

The National Rally may not work out for you, but that sounds perfect for attending the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally at Zion N.P. in Utah, next July!

Sure would loe to see you there!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Way to get in a WRR pull Doug...


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

This will be our first rally to attend. What all happens at the rally's? I read about a pot luck dinner on one of the post. I am just wondering if it is planned out with activities or does everyone just do their own things,etc.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Four4RVing (Aug 7, 2005)

Steve,

This will be our first rally also. (It might be for a lot of us!) I read about the pot luck on another rally too, plus a meet and greet? That sounds like fun! We are really looking forward to this!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Yes, we will most likely have a welcome get-together and a pot luck. They have a nice indoor pavillion where we can hold those events.

Families with kids may want to go to Silver Dollar City or one of the related theme parks one day; the CG will coordinate tickets to Branson shows if there is an interest there. For those that want to go out on Table Rock Lake, maybe we can coordinate renting a couple of pontoon boats for the day.

The first thing we must do is firm up the RSVP's for this. I am posting a separate thread to do this. If you plan on coming, *please RSVP HERE .*
Thanks!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I looked at Branson's Chamber of Commerce web site and it didn't look as though there is much for the kids to do there. Am I wrong? Has anyone been to the area that has kids? If so, any ideas of what fun could be had there for the kids?


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

H2oSprayer said:


> I looked at Branson's Chamber of Commerce web site and it didn't look as though there is much for the kids to do there. Am I wrong? Has anyone been to the area that has kids? If so, any ideas of what fun could be had there for the kids?


I have a 14 yr old girl and a 10 yr old boy, they enjoy Branson. We have been there approximently three times in the last four years. They enjoy 1) Putt-Putt 2) Go Karts 3) Dixie Stanpede show 4)Shopping Outlet Malls-3 of them 5) the lake 6) magic shows 7)white water park.

There is tons of different putt-putts courses and go kart tracks with bumper boats,etc. White water park isn't very crowed.

Hope this helps!

Steve


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

There are also a couple of theme parks there (Silver Dollar City, etc).


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for your ideas. The boys love to mini putt. Maybe I'll look into it a little further.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

.


> The boys love to mini putt. Maybe I'll look into it a little further


PLUS, where else can you hang out with fellow Outbackers?!

All my grandkids need is a place to ride their bikes and play. If there is a pool, so much the better. Other kids to play with, they're in heaven. Going with Dadad and Mamak, what could be better.

Hope to see you there.

Mark


----------

